# Spartan By Remington SPT 310s O/U



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

I paid $575.00 for this O/U and it shoots great. It has an off set comb, ported barrels, right hand palm swell, and 29 1/2" barrels. Just search and read the reviews on this gun. I shot my best sporting clays score of 94 with this gun after the second time I took it out. It is heavy and closes hard at first but I think for the money you can't beat this gun for clay shooting. You can get extended chokes for this gun also.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I believe It. A few years ago, when the now "Spartan" guns were being sold under the Baikal label by EAA, American Rifleman did an article on good buys in inexpensive shotguns. One of those was a Baikal double, a SXS; it emerged as the best buy for the money. I have had one for years - a very basic gun that works exactly as it is supposed to.
Your experience with the O/U is no surprise.
Pete


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I think the wood and bluing quality is quite poor, but as long as it shoots and you're happy it doesn't matter.


----------

